# Duck Bigarade



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I worked hard the other day to kill a couple of nice pintails. Had the day off, so I thought I'd try a recipe in Hank Shaw's book, _"Duck, Duck, Goose"_. It wasn't difficult, and my wife, who doesn't like duck, really enjoyed it. I should have seared in more skin side down because the birds were so fat, but it was excellent. Not quite sure that I wouldn't rather drink the Grand Marnier rather than use it in the sauce, though.:


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I must say Paddler....that plate looks delicious!------SS


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I might actually try that. Looks good


----------

